# Carry Charge on SPI



## newSPIer (12 May 2006)

Guys,

Any of you know of a "consistent" carry charge on SPI200. I would be guessing it would be something like:

Carry Charge = (Cost * Rate) / Period + Brokerage

Where:
Cost = Cost of purchasing shares in each component of ASX200
Rate = Margin Rate
Period = 12 months/year / 3 months/contract = 4
Brokerage = Roundtrip brokerage on shares

But does the carry charge between SPI contracts adhere to anything like this?

On current prices, I can see the maximum carry charge is between SEP06 and DEC06 of 52 points. Does it get bigger than this?

Thanks.


----------

